# Fuente de alimentación de PC - Líneas de +12V y -12V



## sysseon (May 11, 2013)

Buenas! Pillé hace poco una tira led de 5 metros que funciona a 12V y había pensado en utilizar una fuente de alimentación de ordenador para alimentarla. El consumo de los 5 metros es de unos 60-75W, con lo que la corriente total que circularía sería de unos 5-6.25 amperios.

En un principio me dio la impresión de que no iluminaba demasiado para la potencia de la tira, y me acabo de dar cuenta de que la corriente que circula es de 0.8A. En la etiqueta de la fuente pone que esa es la corriente para la línea de -12V, pero para la línea de +12V indica 20A. Y yo necesito esos 20A... bueno, no tanto, pero, desde luego, necesito más de 0.8A.

El caso es que no entiendo la diferencia entre las líneas de +12V y -12V. Y no encuentro ninguna línea que me de más de 0.8A. ¿Podríais explicarme la diferencia entre las líneas, o por qué me pasa esto? ¿Cómo podría obtener esos 20A o algo parecido en la misma línea? He probado a poner en paralelo dos líneas, pero sigue dando 0.8A.

Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (May 11, 2013)

La tira de LED´s *"Solo"* tomará de la fuente la corriente que necesita (0,8A)

¿ Como llegaste a conocer ese valor de corriente de 0,8A ?


----------



## sysseon (May 12, 2013)

Mmm, con un multímetro en modo amperímetro... marcaba 0.8 y era justo lo que venía en la tabla de voltajes y corrientes de la fuente, así que supuse que en realidad la tira de LEDs estaba limitada por la corriente que ofrecía esa línea.

Porque el tema es ese... que son 5 metros de tira, y cada metro debe pedir así como 1 amperio y algo. Por eso quiero saber si puedo aprovechar de alguna manera esa línea de +12V que indica 20A, para que vaya sobrado...

Un saludo!


----------



## Fogonazo (May 12, 2013)

*SI cada tramo de la tira trae su correspondiente resistencia limitadora* se podrá conectar la tira a cualquier fuente de 12V sin inconvenientes.

¿ Foto de la tira de LED´s ?


----------



## sysseon (May 12, 2013)

Es que en principio, la tira no tiene tramos. Son 5 metros y ya está. Otra cosa es que se pueda cortar.
La tira en cuestión es de este tipo:







Como se ve, cada 3 leds hay unos conectores, y la tira está preparada para realizar cortes y que los tramos cortados sigan funcionando. Pero el caso es que esto no es necesario. Por lo que entiendo, si puedo suministrar la suficiente corriente (o potencia) a los 5 metros, no me hará falta cortarlos (porque en principio, no querría hacerlo).


----------



## Fogonazo (May 12, 2013)

Conecta directo tu tira a la fuente de PC, salida +12V (20A), verifica la polaridad antes de conectar.

Esas tiras poseen una resistencia que limita la corriente de los LED´s cada tramo de 3 LED´s


----------



## sysseon (May 12, 2013)

Claro, pero el tema es que no encuentro cuál es la línea de +12V que da 20A! Todas las líneas que pruebo, las de los cablecitos amarillos, ofrecen solo 0.8A. Da igual el tipo de conector.

Es basicamente una pregunta de cómo va el tema de las líneas en las fuentes de alimentación, porque por más que busco no me aclaro.

Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (May 12, 2013)

Conecta tus LED´s entre amarillo (+12V) y negro (GND)


----------



## sysseon (May 12, 2013)

Eso es lo que estoy haciendo, pero solo consigo corrientes entre 0.5A y 1A, según el tipo de conectores de los que coja los cables... Es decir, no sé dónde está (si es que está) esa línea de +12V y 20A que aparece especificada en la etiqueta de la fuente, porque entonces ofrecería unos 5A o así.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 12, 2013)

¿ Leiste esto: ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...mentacion-pc-lineas-12v-12v-98230/#post802077


----------



## sysseon (May 12, 2013)

Sí, lo leí. Y puede que simplemente sea yo, que estaré equivocado. Lo que ocurre es que la tira que compré era de *75W*, 12V de alimentación y 5 metros de largo.

Estoy de acuerdo en que la tira LED o cualquier aparato que se conecte a una fuente de alimentación solo tomará la corriente que necesita. Pero si mi tira led solo está tomando unos 0.8A (y se iluminan los 5 metros) significa que estará consumiendo 12V x 0.8A = 9.6W... y de 9.6W a 75W hay bastante. Así que creo que por algún tema de la fuente, la tira no está tomando toda la corriente que necesita, y que debería hacer que iluminara bastante más.

Dime si estoy cayendo en alguna confusión de novato o algo, que no es nada descartable...


----------



## Fogonazo (May 12, 2013)

Yo armé un reflector con ese tipo de tira (1.2m de tira) y consumía sobre 12V unos 600mA en total.

Si quieres estar seguro:

1) Conecta la tira a la fuente.
2) Enciende la fuente
3) Mide la tensión de salida de la fuente donde colocaste la tira de LED´s

Si la tensión es de unos 12V (±1V) está todo bien


----------



## sysseon (May 12, 2013)

Mmm, pues entonces parece que no todo está bien. De hecho he medido 11.45V en la fuente sin conectarle nada (o sea que le falta algo para los 12v...), y con los 5 metros de tira conectados baja hasta 10.6-10.7V.

Así que no, los 12V no se consiguen perfectamente... ¿debo preocuparme por la fuente? Y aunque se estuviera alimentando a menor tensión la tira de LEDs, ¿esto explicaría que demandase mucha menos corriente de lo normal?

Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (May 12, 2013)

Puede ser que como tu fuente no tiene consumo sobre la salida de *5V*, el valor de los +12V se salga de rango, prueba agregar una resistencia en la salida de 5V que provoque un consumo de unos 500mA.


----------



## jreyes (May 12, 2013)

Si los voltajes se salen de rango la fuente se apaga.

Cuando prendes una tira completa de LEDs el voltaje necesario para dar todo el brillo suele estar por sobre los 13Volts, por lo tanto tienes que modificar la fuente para que entregue esa tensión. Ese problema surge por el bus común que tienen todos los segmentos de la tira (cada 3 LEDS se forma un segmento, si la tira es de 300LEDs son 100 segmentos y 200 si la tira es de 600 LEDs).

A eso súmale que la salida de +12V de la  fuente de poder normalmente está por debajo de ese valor (11.8V para fuentes genéricas).


Si te es posible corta la tira de LEDs en segmentos no muy largos (20cm, por ejemplo) y prueba con la fuente que tienes a mano.



Saludos!


----------



## morta (May 13, 2013)

Pregunto, no sera que la tira de led que compraste, "equivale" a 75w en lúmenes o candelas? es decir consume 9w pero ilumina como un artefacto tradicional de 75w

Mirando un poco el tema encontre los datos de las susodichas tiras:

Medidas : 5 mts x 10 mm
Cantidad de LEDs: 60 x metro
Potencia: 2,64 Watt/mt
Tensión de alimentación: 12 VDC

Por lo que idealmente la corriente seria de 1.1A


----------



## jreyes (May 13, 2013)

morta dijo:


> Pregunto, no sera que la tira de led que compraste, "equivale" a 75w en lúmenes o candelas? es decir consume 9w pero ilumina como un artefacto tradicional de 75w
> 
> Mirando un poco el tema encontre los datos de las susodichas tiras:
> 
> ...


Hay tiras de 30, 60 y 120 LEDs por metro, lo que da 10, 20 y 40 segmentos por metro; lo que implica 200, 400 y 800 [mA] por metro respectivamente (ideal). Suponiendo una tensión de 12V, serían: 2.4; 4.8 y 9.6 [W/m].  

Las pérdidas de tensión por resistencia de las pistas en los primeros tramos es importante.




Saludos !


----------



## djwash (May 14, 2013)

jreyes dijo:


> *Si los voltajes se salen de rango la fuente se apaga.*





Fogonazo dijo:


> Puede ser que como tu fuente no tiene consumo sobre la salida de *5V*, el valor de los +12V se salga de rango, prueba agregar una resistencia en la salida de 5V que provoque un consumo de unos 500mA.



Si la fuente no censa +12V y solo +5V como la mayoria de las fuentes genericas, es normal que al cargar 12V se le caiga un poco el voltaje, si la cargas demasiado se apaga pero no es porque varien mucho los voltajes, si pones una carga en +5V la linea +12V deberia acercarse a los valores normales.


----------



## jreyes (May 14, 2013)

djwash dijo:


> Si la fuente no censa +12V y solo +5V como la mayoria de las fuentes genericas, es normal que al cargar 12V se le caiga un poco el voltaje, si la cargas demasiado se apaga pero no es porque varien mucho los voltajes, si pones una carga en +5V la linea +12V deberia acercarse a los valores normales.


Hace rato que las fuentes genéricas ATX regulan desde la salida +12 (y +5). Si no estuviese regulada desde los +12 y la cargas la fuente no tiene por qué apagarse (a menos  que sea tanta la carga que se active una protección de sobrecorriente en el primario).

La línea exclusiva de +12V que alimenta al procesador (conector P4) es la muesta de que dicha línea está regulada.




Saludos !


----------



## djwash (May 14, 2013)

jreyes dijo:


> Hace rato que las fuentes genéricas ATX regulan desde la salida +12 (y +5). Si no estuviese regulada desde los +12 y la cargas la fuente no tiene por qué apagarse (a menos  que sea tanta la carga que se active una protección de sobrecorriente en el primario).



Y si haces la prueba? Una fuente ATX generica fuera de la PC, medi el voltaje de la linea +12V en vacio, carga unicamente esa linea con 4A (por ejemplo una dicroica), medi el voltaje, luego carga con 8A, medi el voltaje, notaras que se cae +12V y la fuente no se apaga ni se esfuerza por mantener en un nivel normal el voltaje.

Mientras este cargada con 4A u 8A, midiendo la linea de +12V procede a cargar la linea de +5V, veras que se eleva un poco +12V, +5V se mantiene en rango normal.

Siguiendo con las pruebas, carga solo +5V midiendo +12V, notaras que +12V se eleva...

Esto sucede con la mayoria de las fuentes genericas, se comportan asi de raro, cuando cargas las lineas individualmente, como es el caso del usuario que inicio el tema.



jreyes dijo:


> La línea exclusiva de +12V que alimenta al procesador (conector P4) es la muesta de que dicha línea está regulada.



?

En una fuente generica, y en otras fuentes, la linea que alimenta el procesador (P4 o EPS 8P) no es exclusiva, parte de la misma linea interna (y la unica en fuentes genericas) de +12V, no veo porque sea una muestra de algo.

Hay fuentes que combinan lineas multiples de +12V, es decir, el conector EPS esta formado por dos cables de 12V1 y dos de 12V2 por ejemplo, y asi con los demas conectores, internamente son dos lineas diferentes reales, pero esas fuentes de genericas no tienen nada.

Puede que las fuentes genericas sencen y regulen +12V, si esto es así, me podrias explicar porque se comportan como lo describi mas arriba? siempre hablando de fuentes genericas...


----------



## jreyes (May 14, 2013)

djwash dijo:


> Y si haces la prueba? Una fuente ATX generica fuera de la PC, medi el voltaje de la linea +12V en vacio, carga unicamente esa linea con 4A (por ejemplo una dicroica), medi el voltaje, luego carga con 8A, medi el voltaje, notaras que se cae +12V y la fuente no se apaga ni se esfuerza por mantener en un nivel normal el voltaje.
> 
> Mientras este cargada con 4A u 8A, midiendo la linea de +12V procede a cargar la linea de +5V, veras que se eleva un poco +12V, +5V se mantiene en rango normal.
> 
> ...


A lo que está en negrita: es cierto. Me expresé mal en cuanto a lo de exclusividad. La intención iba por el lado de que ese conector lleva solamente +12V (y gnd), por lo tanto sería absurdo que no fuese sensado ya que puedes usar indistintamente procesadores con mayor o menor consumo manteniendo el resto de la pc idéntica (y esa es la función de dicho conector, alimentar al micro). Ese conector es bastante antiguo (me parece que los primeros micros P4 lo requerían) y en eso deben haber pasado ya sus 10 años.

Lo de las fuentes con líneas múltiples está fuera de la discusión (más que nada porque no va al caso).




Saludos !


----------



## sysseon (May 18, 2013)

Bueno, gracias por todas las respuestas y perdonad que no haya respondido esta semana... estaba fuera y no tenía a mano la fuente ni nada.

A lo que preguntaba morta sobre si la tira de LEDs era realmente de 75W... sí, es así. Lo comprobé mirando por internet el consumo habitual de las tiras de LED de mi tipo (60 LEDs/metro, SMD 5050), que resulta ser de unos 15 W/m. Así que parece bastante razonable que 5 metros consuman 75W, aunque parezca mucho.

El caso es que no he sacado nada en claro... básicamente porque no sé cómo funcionan las fuentes de alimentación de pc y cómo están configuradas sus líneas. ¿El problema está en que la tensión de +12V cae demasiado? ¿Si se mantuviera cercana a 12V se entregarían los cerca de 6 amperios que necesitaría la tira?

Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## djwash (May 21, 2013)

No deberia caer tanto con 6A, coloca una carga a la linea de 5V y mide la linea de 12V lo mas cerca de la fuente, que provoque como te dijeron unos 500mA, o directamente un foco de auto de 12V 10W o 21W directo a la linea de +5V, veras que alumbra muy poco pero sirve de carga para los +5V y nos cuentas las medidas que obtuviste...


----------

